# ExVape Expromizer v4 spares



## M.Adhir (20/9/20)

Before we order from overseas (DHL shipping costs meh  and stores with spare glass don't have the other extras  ), and the OEM from Germany doesn't seem to want to ship via DHL to SA yet :

Any local stores have stock of :
-Expromizer v4 straight glass (2ml)
-Bubble glass (4ml)
-Extension kit (brushed)
-Extension kit glass (straight - 4ml)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance (20/9/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Before we order from overseas (DHL shipping costs meh  and stores with spare glass don't have the other extras  ), and the OEM from Germany doesn't seem to want to ship via DHL to SA yet :
> 
> Any local stores have stock of :
> -Expromizer v4 straight glass (2ml)
> ...



@Ruwaid if you would be so kind to share some knowledge.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/9/20)

Also, is there a forumite willing to send a spare bubble glass to Bearded Viking Customs? Then we can have local made acrylic bubble glasses to purchase. They basically just need it to create a mould.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (21/9/20)

Am following this thread - thanks for starting it @M.Adhir

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Ruwaid (21/9/20)

Resistance said:


> @Ruwaid if you would be so kind to share some knowledge.


Howzit guys... @ddk1979 was kind enough to order the bubble glasses from fast tech along with the rta's. I also would be willing to join in on the GB for straight glasses (if no local supplier gets these) and the extension kit.



Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Also, is there a forumite willing to send a spare bubble glass to Bearded Viking Customs? Then we can have local made acrylic bubble glasses to purchase. They basically just need it to create a mould.


 I would be happy to send my bubble glass over so they can use that. @Dela Rey Steyn how do I go about setting this up bud?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## M.Adhir (21/9/20)

The store i found that has bubble glass only is in China - shipping with DHL is around $33. 
10 pack bubble glass is $19.
It then works out to around $6 per glass (after considering Paypal fee, plus 15% vat on arrival). Can call that 100 bucks per glass i guess.

Waiting on ExVape (the OEM) to see if they respond and willing to make a plan to ship from Germany via DHL instead of Post Office.
If yes- they still have bubble glass, straight glass, extension kit, straight glass for extension kit in stock.

ps i havent used my Expro as yet - not willing to risk breaking the glass if i dont have a spare on hand !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/9/20)

Ruwaid said:


> Howzit guys... @ddk1979 was kind enough to order the bubble glasses from fast tech along with the rta's. I also would be willing to join in on the GB for straight glasses (if no local supplier gets these) and the extension kit.
> 
> I would be happy to send my bubble glass over so they can use that. @Dela Rey Steyn how do I go about setting this up bud?



I'll get into comms with BVC and let you know bud. Thanks a million!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (21/9/20)

Guys. Chill out quick... @Intuthu Kagesi
had glass made and cost a fraction of it would cost normally. I can't find the thread but I think he paid like R106+/- for 4 rta glass. Hardened and everything.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (21/9/20)

@Intuthu Kagesi please shed another ray of light brother.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lingogrey (22/9/20)

Resistance said:


> Guys. Chill out quick... @Intuthu Kagesi
> had glass made and cost a fraction of it would cost normally. I can't find the thread but I think he paid like R106+/- for 4 rta glass. Hardened and everything.


This one? (not for the Expromizer specifically in this thread, but I assume that the principle would be the same): https://www.ecigssa.co.za/rba-for-a-vaperesso-skrr-s.t67999/#post-871105

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (22/9/20)

Lingogrey said:


> This one? (not for the Expromizer specifically in this thread, but I assume that the principle would be the same): https://www.ecigssa.co.za/rba-for-a-vaperesso-skrr-s.t67999/#post-871105



Thanks bro!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (22/9/20)

M.Adhir said:


> The store i found that has bubble glass only is in China - shipping with DHL is around $33.
> 10 pack bubble glass is $19.
> It then works out to around $6 per glass (after considering Paypal fee, plus 15% vat on arrival). Can call that 100 bucks per glass i guess.
> 
> ...



hi @M.Adhir 
If this goes ahead you can count me in for *2 bubble glass *

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## adriaanh (22/9/20)

Me as well especially if you can get the extension and glass

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scouse45 (24/9/20)

Me too and I also don’t mind sending my glass to bearded Viking if it helps us. I need extra bubble and straight glass @Ruwaid

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (19/10/20)

Dropped my expromizer over the weekend and broke the bubble glass.
Fortunately I had a spare one but I'm now living dangerously because I don't have another spare bubble glass.

If anyone is ordering BUBBLE GLASS please include me 

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (19/10/20)

Any update from Brent (BVC) @Ruwaid?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (19/10/20)

ddk1979 said:


> Dropped my expromizer over the weekend and broke the bubble glass.
> Fortunately I had a spare one but I'm now living dangerously because I don't have another spare bubble glass.
> 
> If anyone is ordering BUBBLE GLASS please include me
> ...


 @ddk1979 Brent has one of my bubble glasses so we should be fine once they are produced.
@Dela Rey Steyn let me text him and report back

Reactions: Winner 3


----------

